# CKS Summer Sale and Swap



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey all, wanted to inform you of CKS Summer sale and swap. I am Selling my slightly used red Jefe Grande there for $500, so there are many great deals there, for more info check here CKS Annual Summer Kayak Swap and Storewide Sale


----------

